# Έγκλημα κάτω από τον ήλιο



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2008)

Δεν πήρα εφημερίδα σήμερα, αλλά άκουσα ότι το Πρώτο Θέμα έβγαλε στην πρώτη σελίδα το καρατομημένο πτώμα της κοπελίτσας από τη Σαντορίνη. Είχε προηγηθεί το πτώμα του Σεργιανόπουλου.

Πάντως, το CNN δεν έχασε ευκαιρία και το πρόβαλε εν μέσω τουριστικής περιόδου και απορώ πώς το άφησε το BBC να του πάρει την πρωτιά.

Άσχετο: γιατί η εταιρεία παραγωγής άλλαξε τον τίτλο της πασίγνωστης ταινίας Evil under the sun (βασισμένη στο βιβλίο της Άγκαθα Κρίστι) από "Έγκλημα κάτω από τον ήλιο" σε "Δύο εγκλήματα κάτω από τον ήλιο"; Δεν τους είπε κανείς να μη βάζουν SPOILERS;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2008)

Θα το ξαναπώ, θα το ξαναπώ: το After the funeral έχει αποδοθεί σε ελληνική μετάφραση «Ο σατανάς με την πλερέζα». Τουτέστιν, από τους 10 υποψήφιους δολοφόνους μένεις ξαφνικά αμανάτι με 5, τις γυναίκες! Μα πόσο μυαλό θέλει να το σκεφτεί κανείς;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2008)




----------

